# Oracle Touch from eBay



## Chiefy57 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi, having never had a coffee machine before but thoroughly enjoy good coffee, and after much investigation, we've decided to invest in a fully automated Oracle Touch 990. The cost as everyone knows is a penny short of 2k and we would normally purchase from John Lewis. However, I've found a company from Germany selling them brand new for £500 cheaper. I've made contact with them and asked if the instructions are in English which they couldn't confirm as they said the units are pre sealed. If I'm not happy, I can return the product (at my expense) within 30 days. Now, if it were just £100 or thereabouts difference, I'd be in JL today but £500 is 25% cheaper. My question is has anyone bought their product out of UK, does it come with English instructions, or are there any disadvantages that I have missed? Many thanks.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would obviously expect it with an EU plug (not a big deal) and I am sure the instructions are available on the Sage website in English.

The thing I would be more concerned about is the warranty. Will it be honoured by Sage UK or will you have to ship it back to them? A couple of breakdowns and you could be out of pocket pretty quickly and there are some question marks over Sage reliability if you have a look around.

Perhaps name the company you are thinking of buying from as someone might be able to give you some first hand experience.


----------



## Chiefy57 (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks, good advice. The advert is here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313188952614

its now out of stock but its generally back in stock within days.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Chiefy57I think for £1500, if you were willing to learn how to use a prosumer machine (it's not hard), you could be into a dual boiler PID controlled prosumer machine (or a temperature controlled HX) and a very decent grinder. Something that will be with you for decades, or until you upgrade 😉


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Agree for the money of the sage there are some cracking machines that will be alot better


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

You might also want to consider that, in rather less than 30 days time, "return the product" to anywhere in the EU might well involve major shipping delays (when does that 30 days end?) and customs charges that could easily wipe out the 25% saving you made on the original purchase. "At your expense" and this would probably apply for warranty returns as well.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

You can often get the SAGE machines much cheaper in the UK as well.

Sage's annual budget for cost of repairs and replacements is 1% of sales which is very low for an engineering firm, so there is at least some hard evidence countering the reliability issue rather than hearsay or possible conflict of interest. I'd agree that warranty in importing an item would be a concern.


----------

